# Married to an Anxious Workaholic...



## RoseLace (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
I’ve been married to my husband for over 30 years. He has been working 24/7 and our lack of communication and spending time together has been putting a strain on the marriage. I have tried to initiate weekly “dates” but he prioritizes work and they haven’t happened. 

I need help figuring out how to communicate with him. He has had anxiety issues on and off since I’ve known him. Last year he went to his family doctor for therapy sessions. He is still going now a year later. When I talk to him, he generally gives an abrupt raised voice answer to anything unless it’s him telling a joke. I feel that he needs a licensed therapist instead of his family doctor. I’m not sure how to encourage him to go to one. 

Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Try to talk to him because you need his attention also even for few moments.


----------

